
A clever line of JavaScript - fanf2
http://bloomca-me.github.io/2017/11/08/the-most-clever-line-of-javascript.html
======
robin_reala
This was on the front page on Saturday, discussion from then:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15830788](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15830788)

